# How many gph is nessasary?



## Critter1990 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm looking to get a new filter system in my 40 gallon and and was wondering how many gallons per hour should it filter? My max is about 50 to 60 dollars!


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Get an Aquaclear 70 which is variable from 2x water volume per hour to 10x the volume per hour.
Depending on filter placement, plants and layout, you'd need from 80-240GPH for that tank - this one handles 100-300GPH and has a filter bank that you can add whatever media you like.
cb


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

3-5 times water turnover is usually the recommended number.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Sorry I can't help.


my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> Sorry I can't help.
> 
> 
> my .02


Nice to know. Then why post?

That reponse is what some would call trolling.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Critter1990 said:


> I'm looking to get a new filter system in my 40 gallon and and was wondering how many gallons per hour should it filter? My max is about 50 to 60 dollars!


Hello Crit...

If you commit to changing half the water in the tank every week, then you don't need more than a system with a gph (gallons per hour) rating 6 times the volume of the tank, so 240 gallons per hour. I have a 45 gallon tall tank and use two Hagen AquaClear 30s. The two filter 300 gallons per hour and cost about $30.00 each. They're a good filter, mine have been running for several years with no problems.

B


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You are overstocked with aggressive fish, so go for as good a flow as you can get. Current will help with aggression in cichlids, to a degree.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Nice to know. Then why post?
> 
> That reponse is what some would call trolling.


On another forum I am on, we call that post whore-ing.


----------

